# Need Help Please Pioneer deh-2800



## CivicSniffer (Oct 18, 2008)

I just installed the Pioneer deh-2800 in my car. The deck turns on i can operate it. It puts bass into my sub and turns on my amp. But here's the problem no sound. I checked the connections with a 9volt battery and i can pop all speakers so the wiring is good just no sound please help


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you follow the wiring Diagram? Because it's NOT always match the colours, also is it only when you try to play a cd? or when you try to play the radio? any more info?


----------



## CivicSniffer (Oct 18, 2008)

I followed the diagram checked it twice. On radio and cd no sound out of any speakers someone said maybe my remote wire but my amp turns on and i get bass from my sub no audio. I tryed every setting on my deck


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, well what are you set up with right now, you said you have an amp? what type and wattage? also what are the speaker, are they stock? are some of them stock?


----------



## CivicSniffer (Oct 18, 2008)

All new pioneer speakers, amp is jbl 300.1, and sub is 10" jenson 1030 sub i dont think my amp setup is the problem because i get bass just no music out of the speakers.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pioneers will not produce sound if one of the specker wires is touching ground,


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your RCA cables, speakers can operate when they are properly hooked up or reversed, it just determines the voice coil movement.


----------



## markdevas (Oct 18, 2008)

Please help find the manual for this Pioneer deh-2800 Car Stereo System


----------



## CivicSniffer (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys blown amp in my deck its garbage


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

does it have a smell to it, like burnt plastic?


----------

